# What is Your MBTI Type?



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

MBTI stands for Myers-Briggs Personality Type Indicator. 
I am a proud INTP. :P I took this same test in my psychology class last year. 


http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 20, 2008)

A pretty extreme INFP, which I guess suits me well (as I've gotten it everytime I took the test).


----------



## Linzys (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome. :D My best friend is an INFP.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 20, 2008)

ISTJ.


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 20, 2008)

I got INTP.

Which is not me. There's only like, one or two things that are similar, but the rest is completely the opposite. 

This test fails for me.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 20, 2008)

ISTJ 
Strength of the preferences %  
Introverted: 56 Sensing: 12 Thinking: 50 Judging: 11 
Hmmm... Interesting.
Edit: I took it again, and read the descriptions of both to a decent degree...
Neither of them really fit my view of myself. I lack the confidence, and leadership of the Mastermind, and I lack the motivation and perseverence of the Inspector. I seem to have something of the Mastermind's flexibility, and the Inspector's uncaring attitude towards fashion, but I can't figure out how I got either of them because of such small things...
Anyway, my latest results:
INTJ 
Strength of the preferences % 
Introverted: 33 Intuitive: 12 Thinking: 50 Judging: 1


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 20, 2008)

ISTP.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 20, 2008)

I always get a different result when I take this test, augh. But I really do think that this result is the most accurate I've ever gotten, sounds exactly like me. 

Results:
Introverted - 56%
Sensing - 12%
Feeling - 38%
Judging - 1%

So according to this test's results, I'm a ISFJ. "Protector", hmm.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 20, 2008)

ENTP

I seem pretty different from everyone else so far. =D

Note that it is 2:52 AM, some of the questions may not have come through to me completely, and I think I managed to contradict myself. My percentages are 67/25/1/33, so it's not very convincing. :P

I actually recall taking this exact test almost 3 years ago and getting something somewhat different. I know I got introverted instead of extroverted.


----------



## @lex (Aug 20, 2008)

ISFJ

I dunno...


----------



## Mercury (Aug 20, 2008)

Apparently I am INTJ, but it is completely wrong. This test doesn't work for me.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 20, 2008)

ISTJ.


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 20, 2008)

According to the quiz, I'm an INTP. *shrugs* I'm not exactly sure it fits me that well, as I wasn't sure which answer fit me best when answering a lot of the questions.


----------



## octobr (Aug 20, 2008)

I was ISFP last I took it. And these are fuckin _long_ so I don't wanna retake it. It's cool though, a good amount of my buddies are INFP (retsu, and dyb) and typelogic likes to list them as 'neighbors.'

sup neighbors.

Also, I _way_ prefer this site for my results: http://www.personalitypage.com/home.html very in depth.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 20, 2008)

ISTP.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 20, 2008)

ISFJ


----------



## nastypass (Aug 20, 2008)

ISTJ  :V


----------



## Kinova (Aug 20, 2008)

INTJ. Yay...?

It fits me a bit, but seeing as I was quite iffy on a bunch of the questions it's probably not going to be spot on.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah, I've forgotten, I'll have to do it again.

I am an *ESFP*. You people are such introverts ;;


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 20, 2008)

Extroverts unite!


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 20, 2008)

ENTP.

Silly introverts. :P


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Aug 20, 2008)

INTP.

Introverted, Intuitive, Thinking, Perceiving.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 20, 2008)

Another INTP, it seems. 

My friend is an INFP. :p


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 20, 2008)

link008 said:


> Extroverts unite!


FUCK YEAH HIGH FIVE

but not you Zeta. >:|


----------



## Keltena (Aug 20, 2008)

I've taken a million of these. I'm an INTP (Introverted, iNtuitive, Thinking, Perceiving).


----------



## surskitty (Aug 20, 2008)

INTP.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 20, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> but not you Zeta. >:|


;_;


----------



## Negrek (Aug 20, 2008)

*remembers this topic from the old forums*

This test gives me INTJ.

Introverted	67%
Intuitive	88%
Thinking	88%
Judging        56%


----------



## Old Catch (Aug 21, 2008)

Your Type is INTJ:
Introverted (78%)
Intuitive (38%)
Thinking (25%)
Judging (89%)


----------



## Linzys (Aug 21, 2008)

Took the test again for the heck of it.

Your Type is
INTP

*Introverted:* 56% 	
*Intuitive:* 50%	
*Thinking:* 62% 
*Perceiving:* 11%


Surprise, surprise. :B


----------



## Altmer (Aug 21, 2008)

INTJ or INTP always


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 21, 2008)

I seem to be the first ESFP.

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes3.asp


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm a ISTP. 

Strength of preferences
Introverted: 33% 
Sensing: 25%
Thinking: 88%	
Perceiving: 33%

I think I used to be a INT-something. Oh well.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 22, 2008)

INTP. I get that all the time.


----------



## Athasan (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm an INTP too, apparently.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 22, 2008)

I got ISTJ. The description fits me pretty well. 
But why were there so many big words in this thing? Maybe I'm just getting tired from staying up late, but did anyone else have a little trouble trying to figure out some stuff? 

Also, a couple of the questions probably shouldn't of been yes/no questions. Once again I might of been seeing things because I'm getting tired.


----------



## Linzys (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, they're hard to get if you're not really paying attention. D:


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 22, 2008)

Your Type is
INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
33	25	50	56


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 22, 2008)

ENFP.

Extraverted - 100% O.o
Intuitive - 12%
Feeling - 75%
Perceiving - 33%

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm an INFJ. 

Also, not to advertise, but I have a page where you can correlate your type with a Pokemon.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 22, 2008)

Miyari said:


> I seem to be the first ESFP.
> 
> http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes3.asp


I was first. :P

(but you can join the non-official Extroverts club.)


----------



## ethereal_joe (Aug 22, 2008)

INTJ. My score for the introverted part was 87% 0_0.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Aug 22, 2008)

INTJ seems to fit the bill. I can't remember the percentages, but I wasn't very strong in most of them.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 22, 2008)

ISFP.

Read the description, it sounds like me.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 23, 2008)

INFJ or something along those lines. My results always seem to change every time I take this test and they never seem to be exactly right.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 23, 2008)

Aobaru, for that little personality type-pokémon correlation thing, you definitely want to give credit for the descriptions. I know you ripped them word-for-word from somewhere, though I'm too lazy to go and find it at the moment.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, I do give credit, at the top of the page - although not directly. I'll change it.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 24, 2008)

ESFP. I'm joining the ranks of Bill Cosby, Oprah, and Ringo Starr! Hell yeah, boiiiiii!

I got some shitty percentages though:
*Extraverted*: 44%
*Sensing*: 1%
*Feeling*: 25%
*Perceiving*: 11%

Man whatEVER.


----------

